# A Mojito and A Cigar



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there anything better on a hot, humid summer night?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I prefer 100 proof Smirnoff vodka and diet coke, but a Mojito would do in a pinch


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I prefer an ice cold Negra Modelo. Never had a mojito.:sl


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

neoflex said:


> Never had a mojito.:sl


It is a must try and a great summer libation, sounds like it is time to give it a shot. Just remember, you need five or six to fully appreciate it!:al


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll drink to that! (actually I'll drink to anything, waking up is even a great reason to celebrate)


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've heard of mojitos before in conjunction with cigars. Just what is a mojito?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Rum, sugar water, and mint leaves. mmmmmmmm


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> Rum, sugar water, and mint leaves. mmmmmmmm


Sorta like a mint julep with rum in it? (Dark or light rum?)


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

This will answer all your questions:

http://www.bacardimojito.com/default.aspx


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

light rum


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I could go for a good Caparhinia (sp?) but Mojito is just about as good.

T


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, I do like those Mojitos.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Not really a huge fan of Mojitos apart from the fact that it sounds good in a silly spanish accent and you can say "******" a lot.

im easily amused, "special" people normaly are!


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

don't want to cause any sensations here chaps, but my tipple is absynth :al with a king William imperial. in fact i'm partaking as i write. i think my grandmother had a fling with a Frenchman during ww1.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> Is there anything better on a hot, humid summer night?


oh yeah with some havana club..:dr


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ebn2002 said:


> Rum, sugar water, and mint leaves. mmmmmmmm


Don't forget the limes!!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ebn2002 said:


> Rum, sugar water, and mint leaves. mmmmmmmm


You forgot lime juice :al


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> This will answer all your questions:
> 
> http://www.bacardimojito.com/default.aspx


ARRGGHHH!!!

I am sorry, but it is my personal opinion that barcardi is the creamosa's of rum.

As an experienced Mojito drinker, first let me tell you they can be made with any rum, but a dark rum is better, not a thick rum like Goslings, Myers or Black Strap. But more on the lines of Appleton, Mt Gay or Cruzan Estate. Making a proper mojito is an art in and of itself. First one starts with fresh mint leaves and lime wedges, put them in a large glass and muddles them, then you add your CRUSHED or SHAVED ice, next a healthy dose of rum, your simple syrup (sugar water) and a splash of seltzer or club soda, shake once to mix, serve with a sprig of mint and a straw.

The best Mojitos I have found are made at the Conch Republic Seafood Company in Key West Florida using "Conch Republic Dirty White Rum"

_*of course the above is solely a personal opinion*_


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Absente Huh? Do you pour over the sugar cube? Thats one killer drink, stuffs like Peyote! Guys I have been trying to get a Mojito at any local joint for about year now and still no luck which is too bad as you can still smoke to your hearts content here in Frederick co. MD. :c ...Dave


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

the most used way is to put a shot of the green fairy (absynth) into the glass
place a sugar cube on the absyth spoon (spoon with holes in! ) and very very slowly pour water (ice cold) over the sugar . till your glass is 2 thirds full.
stir with spoon, and drink.:al not forgetting to light up cigar.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yea thats it Watson, my bottle came with a guide. Have'nt had one in a while though.Is the King William Imp. a cigar or mix for the Asente?Either way after your choice...well I seem to have a bottle here soooo.....thanks Dave


----------



## watson (Jun 6, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Yea thats it Watson, my bottle came with a guide. Have'nt had one in a while though.Is the King William Imp. a cigar or mix for the Asente?Either way after your choice...well I seem to have a bottle here soooo.....thanks Dave


cigar Dave... in fact the box says produce of USA. maybe they just sell them over here to us limey's. not strong enough for you fellas.:u

looking back at my post i should have said King Edward, we've had so many rulers sometimes i mix them up


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh O.K. I think we can get them here. I did'nt think Absente made a good mixer. Although I might be wrong. Thanks, nice yakkin with you...Dave


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Braxxy said:


> Is there anything better on a hot, humid summer night?


I'm actually surprised this did not make it earlier  
A mojito and cigar is a close second though.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Still haven't had a Mojito.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> Still haven't had a Mojito.


I'll make you a few at SHII!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> ARRGGHHH!!!
> 
> I am sorry, but it is my personal opinion that barcardi is the creamosa's of rum.
> 
> ...


I've got a bottle of Barbancourt Three Star 4 year old at home. Do you think that would work?


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Oh O.K. I think we can get them here. I did'nt think Absente made a good mixer. Although I might be wrong. Thanks, nice yakkin with you...Dave


Use a bit for a Sazerac, you really just coat the glass with it but it is in there none the less and makes for a great drink. Most places use Herbsaint or Pernod but absinthe is the traditional method:al

And I agree that Bacardi is foul stuff.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I've got a bottle of Barbancourt Three Star 4 year old at home. Do you think that would work?


Well, if you really want to... me, I woud chill a glass, then pour the Barbancourt straight, add a thin slice of lime...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> ARRGGHHH!!!
> 
> I am sorry, but it is my personal opinion that barcardi is the creamosa's of rum.
> 
> [/B][/I]


AMEN!

I dig Diplomatico or for Rum and Cokes Ron Barcelo Anejo Rum. It's cheap and makes excellent Rum and Cokes!

Yummy,

ATL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I'll make you a few at SHII!!!


Deal!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Well, if you really want to... me, I woud chill a glass, then pour the Barbancourt straight, add a thin slice of lime...


Thanks, I'll try that first. I don't know much about rum. I bought the bottle after a glowing review from Walter Mosley in his book _Walking The Dog_ (great book, BTW). Sounds like I should use up the Bacardi for the mojitos.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Sounds like I should use up the Bacardi for the mojitos.


Unless you have an engine that needs cleaning...


----------

